# Ni borracho!



## Gévy

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis en train de traduire en français une pièce de théâtre espagnole où cette expression, "¡ni borracho!", est employée. Je la connais bien, elle est très habituelle en Espagne. Donc je ne cherche pas à comprendre son sens.

Ce que je voudrais c'est trouver une expression française ayant un rapport avec le vin, l'alcool ou l'ébriété (ce serait génial), et qui correspondrait à l'espagnole au niveau du sens, du niveau de langue et de sa modernité. Et qui existe vraiment. Je cherche l'expression idéale, quoi..., je bloque  et j'ai besoin de vous !

Parce que dans la pièce en question, cette expression choque par son modernisme (nous sommes alors en plein XVIIe) et je veux qu'on voie immédiatement la transgression de l'époque aussi en français. Bref... pas facile...

Je vous mets l'enchaînement du texte original pour que vous voyiez mieux de quoi il retourne. (Maricuela est une jeune gitane qui veut savoir si son homme qui est aux galères va être relaché ce jour-là.) J'ai souligné deux expressions, la première est archaïque, la deuxième est moderne. 

*Maricuela.– *¡Señor, señor, audiencia os pido!
*[…] (Quatre répliques plus loin):*
*Alguacil 2.– *Se prepara una Armada contra Nápoles y todos los remeros irán de voluntarios.
*Maricuela.– *¿Voluntario mi Antonio? Ni borracho.
*Alguacil 1.– *Orden del rey, mujer, no habrá Pascua este año en las galeras.

Mille mercis à tous ! Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## moza_moza

Je ne sais pas si je peux aider, mais que veux dire ¡Ni borracho! ?
Là je le comprends comme "certainement pas" (sans chercher à rendre les autres aspects évoqués), mais je ne suis pas certaine.


----------



## Gévy

Oui, Moza moza, c'est dans le sens de "même pas sous la menace", mais on dit en espagnol "même pas ivre mort".


----------



## moza_moza

D'accord, je comprends mieux...
Je ne propose que ce que moi je dirais spontanément dans de telles circonstances, qui est un peu long...
"Vous pouvez toujours rêver"
ça ne rends pas exactement la phrase, et je pense que d'autres auront de meilleures idées que moi, mais voilà...
Je pense que "sans façons" est plus ancien et moins fort que l'expression recherchée, donc à exclure.


----------



## Gévy

Merci moza, je dirais ça aussi, c'est tout à fait l'idée, mais le problème c'est qu'en employant cette expression on rejette l'action sur l'argousin et non plus sur Antonio. Tu vois ce que je veux dire ?


----------



## moza_moza

Oui, je vois... A part "_pas pour tout l'or du monde_" que l'on peut un peu modifier en "pas pour tout le vin du monde" par exemple, si le contexte s'y prette (cela me semble encore compréhensible, pas employé hors contexte, mais compréhensible), à part cela, donc, je ne connais pas d'autre expression qui portent l'action sur celui qui refuse...


----------



## Gévy

Tiens, je n'avais pas pensé à "pour tout l'or du monde". 

Rien à voir avec le vin... mais l'appât de l'or, et toutes les magouilles qui s'en suivent pour l'obtenir, est le thème principal de la pièce. Je retiens l'expression en attendant d'autres suggestions.

Tu viens de m'ouvrir des horizons nouveaux, Moza, tu es un ange !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

En effet, ce n´est pas facile. La proposition de Moza me plaît. C´est ce qu´on dirait naturellement.

Peut-être devrais-tu prendre un expression équivalente en espagnol et tout aussi courante: "¡Ni loco!". En français tu as: _pété_ qui a l´avantage de vouloir dire aussi bien _loco_ que _borracho_.
Le problème serait de rendre ce mot dans une expression courte et compréhensible.

- Volontaire, mon Antonio? Pas pour tout le "vin" du monde/Pas fou. 
Avec pété il faudrait changer la phrase, du genre:
- Volontaire, mon Antonio même pas complètement pété.

Je ne suis pas convaincue. 
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## IsaSol

Hola Gévy:
Vocabulaire relatif à l'ébriété au 17ème siècle en France:
Mon _Robert historique de la langue française_ me dit qu'on parlait surtout d'*ivresse* *au sens figuré* jusqu'au 18ème siècle:
Ex: _l'ivresse de l'amour ( en 1732)_, comme un exaltation. 
Donc, ça ne va pas dans ton contexte étant donné l'époque.

Par contre, on disait *se saoûler*, et une femme qui avait bu était *grise*.On parlait aussi de *s'enivrer *au 17ème, mais c'était + soutenu que se saoûler.
Il me semble que pour une gitane qui parle de son mari aux galères, se saoûler correspondrait mieux.
Voilà, je suis incapable de te proposer une traduction, mais j'espère que ça va t'aider un peu...


----------



## IsaSol

Et en plus je l'ai mal écrit: c'est *se soûler.*


----------



## Gévy

Merci Martine, merci Isa pour me soumettre vos idées.

L'expression, Isa, doit être moderne. L'auteur s'amuse à confondre les époques et cette transgression doit se sentir immédiatement aussi en français. 

Je pense que c'est plutôt dans le vocabulaire familier, voire argotique, qu'on aura le plus de chance de trouver.

J'avais mis au début: "ça va pas la tête", mais même problème que la première proposition de Moza: on fait retomber la folie sur l'argousin. Mais c'est dommage, ça faisait l'effet que je voulais quand au décalage de l'expression avec l'époque où l'on est supposé se trouver.

Ensuite, je suis passée par "pas si fou!", ce qui rejoint ce que suggère Martine. Mais c'est un peu passe-partout.

Pété, oui, peut-être.... 

- Volontaire, mon Antonio? Même pas complètement pété.

Il y a quelque chose qui foire un peu dans la phrase, on pourrait le comprendre comme: 

même pas- complèment pété
Même-pas complètement pété.
non-même- complètement pété.

Et si on le changeait par:

Volontaire, mon Antonio? Jamais! Même pété à mort !

???


----------



## mickaël

Salut Gévy, 

Si tu veux à tout prix garder l'image de l'ébriété et trancher avec le vocabulaire de l'époque, tu as aussi _"bourré"_ et _"cuité"_ qui sont assez modernes. 
_Volontaire ? Même pas bourré !_
_Volontaire ? Ni même cuité !_

La proposition de moza est pas mal du tout. 
Saludillos


----------



## IsaSol

Ja, ja ja  _Pété à mort_? Ca, ça me fait rire, Gévy!!
Je voulais te dire qu'on comprend mieux si tu mets: *Pas même*, que Même pas.
_Pas même en étant soûl comme une barrique !_
Ou juste avec même:
_Même s'il était ivre mort!_

Bon, c'est juste une suggestion.
Cio !


----------



## DameLaine

Bonjour,

Je propose ceci :
- Volontaire, mon Antonio? Il devait etre bourré/pété quand il vous a dit ca!
ca ne transmet pas tout le sens, mais ca peut etre une piste...

Ou sinon, tu peux faire une phrase plus longue mais qui garde tout le sens, dans l'idée de celles proposées plus haut:
- Volontaire, mon Antonio? Meme (fin) bourré, il n'aurait jamais accepté!


----------



## Gévy

Mickaël, Isa, DameLaine, mille mercis.

Pas même... oui, oui, c'est plus clair (quoi? mon "pété à mort te fait rigoler? C'était pourtant élégant, hahahaha...)

Je crois que DameLaine a peut-être mis le doigt sur quelque chose: on rajouterait volontiers un verbe à l'exclamation.

Moi, je ne trouve pas très naturel de dire:

Volontaire, mon Antonio ? Pas même bourré!

Mais je dirais plus volontiers:

Volontaire, mon Antonio ? Même bourré il n'irait pas!


Ça commence à prendre tournure, non ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola,

J´aimais bien (avec n´importe quel adjectif) _... à mort_, qui évoque l´idée de passer sur un cadavre, de résister jusqu´á la mort et même au-delà.

Juste un commentaire
Au revoir


----------



## Gévy

Moi aussi, le "... à mort" me plaît bien, hi, hi, hi...

Parce que quelqu'un de la zone ne dirait pas "ivre mort ", par contre il dira facilement se soûler à mort, déconner à mort, frimer à mort...

Mais est-ce que ça colle aussi bien avec un adjectif ou un participe passé ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Suis pas sûre que ça serve à quelque chose... mais il me vient "plutôt crever !" comme exclamation exprimant l'improbable.


----------



## Gévy

Pas mal, Karine !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bien que le vin n'intervienne pas, c'est une expression qui a l'avantage d'être courte, très expressive, "bien de chez nous" et  sans réplique possible.

Oui, c'est tout à fait dans la ligne de ce que je cherche. Biennnnnnnn!

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oui, je savais que ça ne remplissait pas la totalité du contrat puisque j'ai délibérément omis le côté soiffard... Mais ça a l'avantage d'être aussi en deux mots seulement.


----------



## Gévy

Dans un pièce de théâtre la conservation du rythme est importante, c'est même un des principaux facteurs à respecter (et ça complique pas mal les choses). C'est donc très bien trouvé. Merci de m'offir cette expression qui colle parfaitement quant à l'idée, à la force et au rtyhme.

C'est difficile de réunir tout ce que je voulais, je le sais. Je crois que l'essentiel c'est d'être le plus naturel possible et si la petite goutte de gnôle doit disparaître, je finirai par y renoncer.

J'attends encore d'autres propositions, s'il quelqu'un est inspiré...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola Gévy,

Reprenant l´excellente proposition de Karine:
_Plutôt crever d'soif!_

Si dans la pièce le tel Antonio est décrit comme un bon vivant aimant la bonne chère et le bon vin cela pourrait peut-être coller.

À toi de juger (Petit à petit l´oiseau fait son nid et on y arrivera).

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Salut Martine,

On peut supposer qu'Antonio boit bien, mais ce n'est pas quelque chose qui le démarque des autres personnages.

Non, je crois le ¿ni borracho! veut simplement montrer que même n'ayant plus usage de raison, même fou, saoûl, drogué,  que sais-je, il dirait encore non. 

Mais ça progresse drôlement, vous êtes tous des amours !

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## traduttoretraditore

Nous par ici, enfin je veux dire dans mon quartier, enfin chez moi, on dit :"même pas en rêve" Ce qui a l'avantage d'être très moderne mais l'inconvénient d'éclipser le "côté soiffard" comme dirait Karine.
A toi de voir...
Ciao


----------



## Gévy

Merci Traduttoretraditore, oui, j'avais pensé à cette expression, mais elle fait un peu trop mignonne, trop délicate.

Plutôt crever!
Même pas en rêve!

Ce n'est pas la même façon de rétorquer, et pourtant on veut dire la même chose. Mais, tu vois, j'aime mieux quelque chose de bien sonore, la situation le mérite, je trouve. Comme une beigne en pleine tronche... si j'ose dire...


----------



## yserien

J'ai souvent lu ou entendu "même pas ivre mort". que equivaldría al popular español del sur "jarto de vino"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Gévy*, si tu adoptes la proposition de *Karine*, qui n'est pas mal du tout (non seulement Karine, mais sa proposition, je veux dire...), tu devrais dire:
*-* Volontaire mon Antonio?* Il en crèverait plutôt!* Car "plutôt crever" tout seul se référerait à Maricuela et non pas à Antonio. 

Après tant et de si bonnes propositions, je m'aperçois qu'il ne reste que l'embarras du choix.

Afin d'essayer de t'aider dans une tâche si ardue, j'en retiendrai deux: 

Celle de *Karine* ci-dessus et une de celles que tu aurais écartées.



> Moi, je ne trouve pas très naturel de dire:
> *Volontaire, mon Antonio ? Pas même bourré!*


 
Moi, au contraire, je trouve cette phrase bien naturelle. 

salut


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Yserien, Bonjour Victor,

Yserien: Pour moi "ivre-mort" n'est pas du tout populaire, vraiment pas assez pour mon goût.

Victor: Tu as raison il faudrait remanier le "plutôt crever" , mais je crois que je le ferais plutôt de cette façon: Volontaire, mon Antonio? Il préfèrerait crever! Parce que le "en" que tu proposes, représenterait quoi, exactement ? Je ne vois pas bien la chose.

Quant à l'autre phrase, je ne sais pas pourquoi je n'arrive pas à la trouver naturelle, j'ai toujours l'impression que c'est bancal, qu'il manque quelque chose. 

Moi, je dirais plus facilement un truc comme: Faudrait qu'il soit bourré, et encore!

Ça oui, pour moi, c'est une façon de rétorquer plus normale. Par contre ce n'est pas aussi radical que l'expression "¡ni borracho!".

Tous vos conseils sont bienvenus. Vous êtes tous en train de me donner un magnifique coup de main !

Merci et bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gévy,

*Volontaire, mon Antonio? Il préfèrerait crever! *est une bonne option.
Mon "en" dans "*Il en crèverait plutôt"* représenterait le fait de se présenter volontaire, bien sûr.

Je ne veux pas du tout insister mais je ne trouve pas que l'ensemble "*Volontaire, mon Antonio ? Pas même bourré!"* soit bancal. Pour moi c'est de loin la meilleure option: phrase courte, percutante, un tantinet ordinaire, "atemporale" même, mais, surtout, sonore. 

Sous les projecteurs elle sonnerait en effet très très bien: 

- Maricuela: *Volontaire mon Antonio?* _pause d'une demi seconde et, ensuite, à pleins poumons:_ *Pas même bourré!* 

(d'ici, j'entends les applaudissements...)


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour mes amis,

En définitive, j'en suis arrivée à une autre phrase, plus longue, mais qui me plaît bien:

Volontaire, mon Antonio ? Faudrait qu'il soit bourré comme un oeuf, et encore !

Merci mille fois pour votre aide, elle a été plus que généreuse !

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Fred-erique

Jamais de la vie! Ni en rêve! pourraient aussi faire l'affaire  bien que ne reprenant l'idée de borracho, mais celle d'un état où l'on est pas responsable de ses actes.....


----------



## Gévy

Le problème, Fred-erique, c'est qu'on m'a fortement recommandé de maintenir l'idée d'ivresse...

Hips !


----------



## Fred-erique

Volontaire , mon Antonio? Jamais de la vie! Pas même rond comme une barrique!
Ça "sonne" bien pour du théâtre je trouve.... Bon courage!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Gévy : "Bourré comme un œuf" ? Où est l'ivresse ?  Ça me fait penser à "plein comme un œuf", donc à "plein de monde". Mais ce n'est peut-être que moi (*). 
Fréd-érique : moi je dis plutôt "rond comme une queue de pelle" 

(*) oui, ce n'est que moi : l'expression existe bien aussi pour dire que quelqu'un est ivre !


----------



## Gévy

Bourré/ soûl/ rond/ gris/ plein ...
comme un oeuf, une barrique, une bourrique, un âne, un cochon, un coing, une queue de pelle, un cosaque...

Il y a le choix ...


----------



## Gévy

Je retourne à mes premières (premières, euh, c'est une façon de parler, hahaha...)  amours:

Volontaire, mon Antonio ? Jamais ! Même beurré à mort.

La phrase est plus courte que si je mets une comparaison. Et elle est forte.

Fred-erique, ton "jamais de la vie" m'a fait revenir en arrière. Et c'est très bien.

Merci, merci, merci à tous et à toutes.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

